
The US Is Giving Saudi Arabia Cover for the Worst Human Rights Abuses in Decades - rahuldottech
https://www.newsweek.com/america-saudi-arabia-cover-human-rights-abuses-watchdog-warns-1483034
======
duxup
I don't think it is recognized how much these individual governments make
their own decisions.

Saudi Arabia, UAE... many of their own actions in Yemen, Egypt, Lybia have
been taken on their own initiative. They don't ask for or require permission
and they're not immediately submissive to the US.

